# Tamworth CC September Audax rides



## fungus (28 Jul 2011)

Sat 10 Sep 2011

Wem, we get there (208km) An ideal first 200km event, with three stops for the hungry cyclist. Heading out towards Uttoxeter, we will stop at Bramshall when the worst of the days hills will largely be behind us. Further quiet roads lead to Wem, and a warm & friendly welcome at another Cafe. The return to Tamworth passes through Penkridge with a warming pub stop, before heading back over the best that Cannock Chase has to offer. 08:30 from Tamworth - BR [1400m] £5 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-488/ 

Charnwood Challenge (110km) a longer ride out into Leicestershire and the Charnwood Forest with a cafe stop at Mountsorrell. Returning over Beacon Hill for views over Leicestershire with another stop at Diseworth. 09:00 from Tamworth - BP [1094m] £5 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-487/

National Forest 50 (51km) a gentle 50km ride around the lanes to Rosliston, where we visit the Hub Cafe at the National Forest Visitor Centre before returning to Tamworth through more quiet lanes. 09:30 from Tamworth - BP [400m] £4
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-486/

Please see here for more info: http://www.tamworthcyclingclub.blogspot.com/


----------



## Norry1 (9 Aug 2011)

Hi, I'm thinking of doing this as my first 200km. As a softie GPS user, will there be a .gpx file available? The audax web link is down at the moment - are there any details on there I need to know?

Rgds

Martin


----------



## fungus (10 Aug 2011)

Norry1 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of doing this as my first 200km. As a softie GPS user, will there be a .gpx file available? The audax web link is down at the moment - are there any details on there I need to know?
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Martin



Wem we get there should be ok as a first 200k the 1st leg is a little lumpy to Bramshall then the legs to Wem & Penkridge are easy after that there are a few hills round Cannock Chase then it's easy back to the finish at the pretty pigs pub for a pint & carvery (£1 off the carvery) 
there is a gpx file on the Tamworth blog here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31913409/WWGT2010.gpx 

I'm a bit of a technophobe but I know Clive is pretty hot with the old gps so it should be fine. I will most likely be doing the 200k as a route check the week before & will ride the 50k on the day. So I'll probably see you in the pub at the finish  

Regards!
Ray


----------



## Norry1 (25 Aug 2011)

Posted my entry today 

Martin


----------



## fungus (25 Jul 2012)

Just a quick heads up as our September Audax rides are now in the calendar for Sat 8th Sep 2012.

National Forest 50 (51km) a gentle 50km ride around the lanes to Rosliston, where we visit the Hub Cafe at the National Forest Visitor Centre before returning to Tamworth through more quiet lanes. 
09:30 from Tamworth - BP [400m] £4
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-486/

Charnwood Challenge (110km) a longer ride out into Leicestershire and the Charnwood Forest with a cafe stop at Mountsorrell. Returning over Beacon Hill for views over Leicestershire with another stop at Diseworth. 
09:00 from Tamworth - BP [1094m] £5 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-487/

Wem, we get there (208km) An ideal first 200km event, with three stops for the hungry cyclist. Heading out towards Uttoxeter, we will stop at Bramshall when the worst of the days hills will largely be behind us. Further quiet roads lead to Wem which will be a free control this year as the cafe has sadly closed. The return to Tamworth passes through Penkridge with a warming pub stop, before heading back over the best that Cannock Chase has to offer. 
08:30 from Tamworth - BR [1400m] £5 
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/12-488/ 

All entries include £1 off the carvery at the Pretty Pigs at the finish


----------



## fungus (13 Aug 2012)

The route checks have been done for the Charnwood Challenge & Wem, we get there.

Still plenty of time to get your entries in


----------

